# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης >  προβλημα με Panasat 990

## stelios_a

γεια σας για ακομα μια φορα. εχω ενα προβλημα με εναν αποκοδικοποιητη νοβα ird 990 της panasat. ξαφνηκα αναβοσβηνει η οθονη του μαζι με ενα κοκκινο και ενα πρασινο λαμπακι ( το κοκκινο ηταν λαμπακι ερρορ και το πρασινο σωστης λειτουργειας και η οθονη του γραφει d.d'd   οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει θα το εκτιμησω, επισης οταν το αφησω ετσι για ωρα ( στην τηλεροραση δεν δινει καν σημα και δεν ανοιγει ουτε υπακουει σε reset )  μετα αν το βγαλω απο την μπριζα πρεπει να το αφησω ωρα για να το ξανα κανει . αλλα δεν αναβει καθολου μετα . ενοω οτι αν το αφησω ωρα ετσι και το βγαλω απο την μπριζα μετα δεν ξανα ανοιγει αν δεν περασει λιγη ωρα. καμια ιδεα ?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Τροφ/κό μέτρησες???

----------


## stelios_a

τι ενοεις ?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Βρες έναν άλλο δέκτη και δοκίμασε μήπως φταίει καλώδιο/κεραία.

----------

